# Olay Regenerist ?



## Life In Return (Feb 8, 2006)

Does anyone use the Olay Regenerist line ?

http://www.regenerist.com/index.shtml

The commercial got me, I must admit, lol.. so I went to Walmart and got the Thermal Polisher and the Daily Regenerating Cleanser so we shall see in 10 days!

The thermal polisher is SO cool... it actually gets warm on your face! Does anyone else use anything from the line ? If so, how is it working for you ?


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 8, 2006)

The advert nearly sucked me in too, but I read the reviews on MUA - I think, can't remember where exactly - and people seemed to complain that it broke them out? I could be biased though, I love my Aesop & Dermalogica skincare. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## Life In Return (Feb 11, 2006)

So far, it is working beautifully for me


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Feb 11, 2006)

I like it a lot too. It seems to be helping get rid of some old mild acne scars. Glad you like it and it's working for you as well.


----------



## VertDeGris (Mar 24, 2006)

I bought the thermal polisher, but every time I use it my skin is horrible, some bits of red and blotchy, and my pores are open. It does FEEL smooth, but my face looks like s**t.
I'd like the product to work for my acne scars, thu. Maybe I should use it everyday despite the bad effects I experienced.


----------



## Life In Return (Mar 24, 2006)

I had to stop using it because it is SO expensive. It seemed to be working, but I couldn't afford it. Now I am using different Olay products


----------



## faerie_bel (Apr 9, 2006)

I am addicted the the Perfecting Cream. I use it every night and it's perfect for me. Doesn't break me out or make me too greasy. Fantastic, hygeinic packaging too!


----------



## yam900 (Apr 9, 2006)

I have the thermal polisher, but it doesnt suit my skin as i end up with red sensitive cheeks after ive used it.  I do use the renewal cream as well as the multi radiance fluid, which is first class in my opinion


----------



## steponme (Apr 12, 2006)

The thermal polisher didn't do anything for me, but the microderm/peel set worked like advertised. The regenerist line is so expensive though?!


----------

